# Koufus, Kings Agree On Four-Year Deal Worth $33 Million



## Pelicans808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617528021633728512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FESPNSteinLine%2Fstatus%2F617528021633728512%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## Marcus13

That's actually a pretty good deal for Sacramento.


----------



## Bogg

If nothing else, after drafting WCS and signing Koufos, in the event that the Kings _do_ trade Cousins they'll no longer feel like they have to get a big in return, especially if it happens mid-season.


----------

